# IGF1 LR3 or HGH?



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi! I want know what is better for bulking.. with your opinion/experiences..

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Muscletech said:


> Hi! I want know what is better for bulking.. with your opinion/experiences..
> 
> Thanks


neither....


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

So what?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Muscletech said:


> So what?


So eat lots of nutritious food.


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

If your gonna do hgh you need ALOT and it can be/is very expensive. No experience personally with IGF . Perhaps you can expand a little o. What your achievements are?


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Or goals rather...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jones123 said:


> If your gonna do hgh you need ALOT
> 
> Wrong!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Muscletech said:


> So what?


sorry was this a question? you sure know how to attain help mate?

you have given nothing no stats not description of you and your metabolism your years training etc.....

Neither GH or IGF at any dose is a bulking drug those who think this have no idea about either and should leave them well alone...(just to clarify gaining water is not muscle bulk)

if you are not growing but using steroids then you are not getting enough calories in that is fact......

if you want help on the forum mate think about how you ask a question otherwise people will not give there free time to help you.


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I'm hardly wrong?? It's expensive stuff and pointless unless ran for what...6 months give or take?? That's ALOT!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jones123 said:


> in the context of this thread i am afraid you are mate, if you smashed in 20iu a day for 6 months you would gain more mass with 300mg of Test a week, you have to look at the goal and GH is NOT a bulking drug.


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Fair enough... I guess I think it terms of £££££.
> 
> Point made!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

IGF MGF HGH, is money in bank stuff like the icing on the cake mate,

You want to bulk? use test deca and dbol.. guessing as your diet and training isn't solid, I'd leave them all alone and just spend the money you were going to spend on good food.

for the average person who just wants to get big and wants to get girls, you'd never have to use HGH IGF MGF

i'd suggest a dbol cycle for 6 weeks at 40mg ed..

nothing more depressing then getting big from aas but because your diet is bad coming off and losing a lot of your gains... trust me i've done it


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> sorry was this a question? you sure know how to attain help mate?
> 
> you have given nothing no stats not description of you and your metabolism your years training etc.....
> 
> ...


Agreed, but in some aspects, every individual has different absorbtion/uptake abilities of AAS.

I have a friend who ran 250mg/week test and blew up, gained an incredible amount of size, and we have a very similar diet.

Ive ran much higher dosages, and had a very good diet and didnt grow.

Untill me and tren met


----------



## Andy Y (Nov 22, 2010)

every body has different reactions to diferent compounds.

The fact you asked IGF1 LR3 or HGH? shows that you are not ready for either. please dont take a offence at this. insulin taken slightly wrong and your blood sugars not watched constantly can very quickly lead to a hypo glycemic coma. not so funny then!

it would be a good idea to put some stats on with aas history and what you are using,diet etc. you will get some good help here if you just ask.(nicely!)


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> sorry was this a question? you sure know how to attain help mate?
> 
> you have given nothing no stats not description of you and your metabolism your years training etc.....
> 
> ...


I'm not a GH or IGF user, so I want a general answer...

Also, I don't speak english (it's not my natural language) so in some cases I can explain my self bad..

Sorry


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Muscletech said:


> I'm not a GH or IGF user, so I want a general answer...
> 
> Also, I don't speak english (it's not my natural language) so in some cases I can explain my self bad..
> 
> Sorry


In my opinion adding hgh/igf to build muscle is only really going to be noticeable by proper BB's like Pscarb etc, guys whom have step up on stage every year, having everything dialed in consistently and constantly year after year, only when you have a body pushed so far with AAS doses, calories and iron will you truely be able to notice the subtle difference that is had from these peptides, and only after the those little satellite cells have been matured into some worthy tissue after yet more years of AAS/Diet/Iron.

I use hgh but wouldn't kid myself that it's for mass (I did blast it last year, wasted it looking back) I haven't even levelled out with AAS/Diet/Iron yet, I use it for anti-aging and fat burning benefits, even the fat burning element has to be played right for effectiveness.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you! now i understamnd better


----------

